# Vaporesso Polar Failure



## Smittie (2/10/18)

Hi

Wonder if someone might be able to assist? 

I bought a Vaporesso Polar on the 8th of August and this morning the coil on my atty started shooting while lying next to me. Thought something was touching the fire button, but nothing close to it... Took the batteries out, other atty on, as soon as it makes contact it starts firing. Tested it with 3 atomizers.

Now, my problem is I am on holiday in Sodwana bay... Not a vape shop in site. Closest one is more than 2 hours away.

Anything I can check? I did a default in the settings, firmware reset and left the batteries out for half a day...

@Vaporesso any ideas? Otherwise I will have to wait till next week Tuesday to take it in...

Thanks!


----------



## Alex (2/10/18)

If you’re comfortable doing a bit of troubleshooting, you can remove the atomizer before doing any troubleshooting. Then check the batteries for any sign of wear and tear, try another pair if you have.

My first starting point would be the fire button, could be that juice has worked it's way in and around the fire button. This can cause the spring type function to stick in the closed position. If you have some rubbing alcohol, try flooding the area around the firing button while simultaneously pushing the button multiple times in order to work the rubbing alcohol in as much as possible.

Hopefully this does the trick, if not then I'm out of ideas.

Good Luck
PS. Whisky will do the trick too

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smittie (3/10/18)

Thanks, I'll give the wiskey a try. 

Already tried my other set of batteries and the same happens.

The fire button still clicks as it should and when the atomizer is not on the mod and i press it, it shows the check atomizer warning, as it should...


----------



## Alex (3/10/18)

Smittie said:


> Thanks, I'll give the wiskey a try.
> 
> Already tried my other set of batteries and the same happens.
> 
> The fire button still clicks as it should and when the atomizer is not on the mod and i press it, it shows the check atomizer warning, as it should...



So it's not autofiring without the atomizer, it could be the coil then


----------



## Smittie (3/10/18)

Alex said:


> So it's not autofiring without the atomizer, it could be the coil then


Nope, nothing if the atomizer is not connected. Tried 3 different atomizers, so not coil related...


----------



## Spyro (3/10/18)

Have seen this problem countless times with eleaf products. The device looks fine and as soon as you press the fire button it won't stop firing until the time out stops it or you remove the atty/batteries. 

If this is the case I've found no fix for it. You'll be able to return the device though. So I'd highly recommend doing so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

